# Removing old food from tank



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hello P fans!

I have a question.

I know the golden rule is to remove all uneaten foods, but the thing is, i was wondering if that only really counts for foods like beef or shrimp - i.e. more substantial stuff?

My p's diet consists of frozen cubed stuff, like b/worm, which disperses so much it can be retrieved untill water change with vac.
So that just leaves beef, shrimp - i get the worst of it out, but there might a tiny piece or two lying around.

Im asking because i want to limit the number of times i put my hands in the tank, as this makes them very skittish.

Also, i always water change (25%) once a week, so the tank bottom is cleaned frequently.

Thanks, and soz for waffling on!.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

In my tanks, I use a couple pieces of 1/4" wood dowel 30" long like long chopsticks to get scraps of food out of the tanks. It takes practice but works great.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use a net to remove larger left-overs, but I have a very large catfish cleaning crew, so I'm not worried about smaller leftovers, because they are found and eaten quickly.

I don't think should be too worried about it: just remove the larger leftovers and make sure it's not too much (one or two small bits of meat from time to time won't mess up your water quality instantly: a while ago, when I was doing some redecorating, I found half a catfish lying hidden under a piece of driftwood: judging it by the looks of it, it was killed many days before I found it, but there were no ill-effects), do your weekly water changes, make sure you have adequate filtration and test the water from time to time to be extra sure about it.
And perhaps get some catfish, like pleco's or raphael cats.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, the best way to get food out of your tank is with a net. If anything else smaller and practically hard to swoop up, get a Pleco or Catfish to help eat away left or uneatten foods.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Cheers everyone for all the advice. I have a catfish.
i think im just worryinh too much!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, you just need Net and Pleco!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I would feed in them in small quantity until you can figure out how much exaclty they will consume per meal
just dop in small pieces until they do not eat any more... and watch them and observe


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah thanks all


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Im asking because i want to limit the number of times i put my hands in the tank, as this makes them very skittish.


 Thats kinda the way i am too. Every now and then when i watch my p's eat i can see bits of fish or shrimp go under some wood or somewhere where the piranas dont see it, and i know its not going to get eaten, but i usually just leave it untill the next water change, and make sure i clean that erea a bit extra. I think its probably not worth throwing in the net and freakin out my piranas for a small piece of food.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a pair of 18" plastic tongs that I bought from my lfs...I can reach down and pick out uneaten food anywhere in my tanlks without even having to put my hands in the tank...this also seems to be less stressful on my p's...they barely seem to notice them,they are black as well.


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

I buy this liquid bacteria stuff from my lfs called enzymyte. It costs about 8 dollars a bottle. You put in about a table spoon per ten gallons every two weeks and i breaks down amonia and nitrates in the tank left behind by fish heads/poop and things of that nature. It also helps the fish develop a healthy slime-coat. It seems to be working well in my tank, you should give it a try.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ah thanks for all the advice, people


----------

